# Post your enclosures



## Pilchy (Dec 16, 2011)

not sure if there is one yet if so direct me to one if not mi very interested to see what everyone else houses there reptiles in, to give me or other people more ideas 


well anyway heres mine still gonna add a couple more things but im pretty happy with how its going atm 


cheers daniel


----------



## raycam01_au (Dec 16, 2011)

cool wat size is it? n wats in it going in it, i posted mine up also


----------



## Beard (Dec 16, 2011)

This was my enclosure not too long ago but I've since moved into another one.


----------



## miss2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Beard said:


> This was my enclosure not too long ago but I've since moved into another one.




in the berra?


----------



## Beard (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats not. Thats on the sunshine Coast, was up there for a bit a few years ago.... I wish I could find something like that here.


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 16, 2011)

raycam01_au said:


> cool wat size is it? n wats in it going in it, i posted mine up also



W=70CM
H= 47CM
L= 44CM

-daniel

and also a juvinile carpet python just waiting on my license and thermometer/hydrometer


----------



## Schnecke (Dec 16, 2011)

This is Moose's Teenage Retreat (this was when he first moved in at 70cm - he's now 90cm+)

It's a tad over 400 Litres (85cm Long x 128cm High x 38cm Deep) and will do him for possibly another 12 months before I move him up to his forever enclosure that I hope to be about 670 Litres.

This weekend I'm upping the basking spots from just the warm one (shelf style) to a total of 3, as he has been using the entire enclosure lately and spending less time in the warm areas and spending time on the branches, so I want to give him more flat areas  so that's this weekend's project!




The base is now covered in Aspen shavings and have been very happy with that:


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 16, 2011)

very nice enclosure
thankyou for posting your pictures


----------



## brayden49 (Dec 16, 2011)

This a ben stein enclosure he made for me 6ft x 3ft x 2ft

hmmm its side ways lol


----------



## miss2 (Dec 16, 2011)

sounds like this could be a great thread, i will get some pics tonight!
make sure you post what lives in them


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 16, 2011)

cannot wait to see them


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 17, 2011)

Here are some of mine, just upgraded and moved everyone around so no backgrounds as yet. First three are my female EWD, I have to be careful putting artificial plants in there as she will try to eat them, she seems ok with the fern in there so I will add some more of them later. Next is the enclosure for the new GWD I just got Thursday, he is hiding in the hide, still settling in. Last two is my sons Central Netted dragons new home, they are also hiding. They came out finally today and are really enjoying it now. I am in the process of hand painting some backgrounds on thin ply that can be easily removed and cleaned but I am a slow painter so could take a while :lol:. I got some of my yearling womas upgraded digs but they are on my other camera, will post them later.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 17, 2011)

ill try get some pics up tonight for ya


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweetie's little planking place.




Getting a spruce up tomorrow.


----------



## Pazzy (Dec 17, 2011)

This is mine i am building at the moment!


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is the big fella's box. It's an original Graeme Gow display box so preeety old.

He has his "toys" changed regularly and loves it!

The labyrinth under the astro turf is entirely his own design.

This is his new "wedging" trick. Just has trouble getting the last bit down without a fall


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 17, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Here is the big fella's box. It's an original Graeme Gow display box so preeety old.
> 
> He has his "toys" changed regularly and loves it!
> 
> ...





i see that u have the artificial lawning raised in some parts... any reason why?? (hiding space?) or is it just one of them things that ur snake likes to do


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 17, 2011)

dylan-rocks said:


> i see that u have the artificial lawning raised in some parts... any reason why?? (hiding space?) or is it just one of them things that ur snake likes to do



He makes a big mob of tunnels under there and changes them all the time lol.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok, heres the womas latest upgrade, by the looks of it they will be being upgraded again within the next 6 months. Females in the top one, males in the bottom. Sorry the photos are not the best and the glass is still a little streaky. It was hard to get a shot that didn't reflect the light from all the other enclosures in the room.


----------



## the_tzr (Dec 17, 2011)

this is mine


----------



## rockett85 (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is a pic of Sunny the 11month old jag and his enclosure, it is 4ft high x 3ft long x 45cm deep. I converted it from an old display cabinet i found at Vinny's all up the enclosure cost me $60.


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 18, 2011)

thank you all for the contribution they all look very amazing i cannot wait to build my next one for when my python starts to outgrow the one i have now any recommendations what size i should have it for a fully grown coastal carpet python?
cheers daniel


----------



## Joemal (Dec 18, 2011)

The Scrub and the Olive homes .


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 18, 2011)

One for my Broadies


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 18, 2011)

my recent build, for some female beardies


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 18, 2011)

Facebook not sure if it will work, but aps's uploader doesn't like me


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 18, 2011)

dylan-rocks said:


> Facebook not sure if it will work, but aps's uploader doesn't like me


try uploading it imageshack or photo bucket and post the code into here
cheers daniel


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 19, 2011)

the_tzr said:


> this is mine



Whodat? Whodatdere?


----------



## the_tzr (Dec 20, 2011)

its got a ravenshoe jungle inside if thats what ur asking lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 20, 2011)

latest build..


----------



## Dash667 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine!

View attachment 230633


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 20, 2011)

pic didnt work try in addvance


----------



## animal805 (Dec 20, 2011)

My beardies enclosure


----------



## Dash667 (Dec 20, 2011)

Second attempt! Thanks for pointing that out eddie!


----------



## blackhawk1975 (Dec 20, 2011)

Merlins enclosure


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 20, 2011)

Levi


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Dec 20, 2011)

Some of my latest enclosures, just got to get more fish


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 20, 2011)

here is my uluru woma enclosure ;-)View attachment 230726


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 20, 2011)

THANKYOU FOR ALL OF THE CONTRIBUTIONS GUYS 
hopefully some of these have inspired other people on here 
those enclosures just_plain_nuts are completly mind blowing hopefully one day i will have one as good looking as some of yours

cheers daniel


----------



## sutto75 (Dec 21, 2011)

An olive Enclosure 1900L1300H600DView attachment 230742


----------



## RubyG (Dec 21, 2011)

This is Vivienne's new mansion, finished only 2 weeks ago. She's an almost 2 year old bredli python. She's 1.6m long. This double enclosure is 6 feet wide in total, and 4 feet high. There's a hole in between the two compartments and the one on the left has a heat cord and heat lamp, the one on the right just has a fluoro (for the plant which I'll probably add to eventually). 
She works out the temperature she needs and cruises pretty happily between the two sides. I'm hoping this will be her forever home!


----------



## cyko9 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am in the middle of doing one for my new baby beardie, I think I may have gone over the top,lol. The wanna be crafty side has tried to come out :/


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 21, 2011)

cyko9 said:


> I am in the middle of doing one for my new baby beardie, I think I may have gone over the top,lol. The wanna be crafty side has tried to come out :/


haha would love you see it


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 21, 2011)

My Diamonds:







In the process of transforming enclosures for my woma and bredli at the moment... such a big job this rock wall business!


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 21, 2011)

RubyG said:


> This is Vivienne's new mansion, finished only 2 weeks ago. She's an almost 2 year old bredli python. She's 1.6m long. This double enclosure is 6 feet wide in total, and 4 feet high. There's a hole in between the two compartments and the one on the left has a heat cord and heat lamp, the one on the right just has a fluoro (for the plant which I'll probably add to eventually).
> She works out the temperature she needs and cruises pretty happily between the two sides. I'm hoping this will be her forever home!


didn't realize it had mirrors in it untill the second picture as i was wondering why there was 2 snakes in there, makes it look double its size tbh


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 21, 2011)

dylan-rocks said:


> Facebook not sure if it will work, but aps's uploader doesn't like me



I literally just copy and paste my photos from facebook into here... 



maddog-1979 said:


> here is my uluru woma enclosure ;-)View attachment 230726



I really hope you're joking....


----------



## Jarden (Dec 21, 2011)

One of mine 1800L X 1200 H X 600 D i'm putting another one together over the christmas period but will only go 1200 L this time


----------



## daveandem2011 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow the top one is AWESOME!!! what is going in that? 

PS can't wait to get my gtp enclosure that the wife is getting me for Xmas

Cheers Dave


----------



## cyko9 (Dec 21, 2011)

DaNieL_J said:


> haha would love you see it


Well I am at the paint stage, so should be painted and sealed tonight, then will go in enclosure in about a week. I will post a pic when I put it in for a dummy run tonight.


----------



## RustyViper (Dec 21, 2011)

my bredli, beardeds, and angle head, all home made, including bearded


----------



## whyme (Dec 21, 2011)

Lacie cage. About to get updated to half indoor, half outdoor with a 2m pond and some palms. Big enough to give him a girlie


----------



## D3pro (Dec 21, 2011)

This is the inhabitant. Enclosure made by Stein Enclosures.


----------



## Schnecke (Dec 21, 2011)

Latest version of Moose's Enclosure. Added an extra Shelf.


----------



## RubyG (Dec 21, 2011)

DaNieL_J said:


> didn't realize it had mirrors in it untill the second picture as i was wondering why there was 2 snakes in there, makes it look double its size tbh



yeah wasn't sure about the mirrors, considered painting over them but she doesn't seem to mind and it makes the enclosure (and my room) look massive!


----------



## cyko9 (Dec 25, 2011)

This is the night time version,lol. I know I know, overboard. Have just put it in, if Snooki doesn't seem to like it, its back to the drawing board for a more basic.


----------



## Pilchy (Dec 25, 2011)

cyko9 said:


> This is the night time version,lol. I know I know, overboard. Have just put it in, if Snooki doesn't seem to like it, its back to the drawing board for a more basic.



that is actually pretty cool whats going to go in there?
cheers daniel


----------



## grizz (Dec 25, 2011)

*I got some!*

Being a tight ar se I like to use recycled materials!


----------



## Pilchy (Jan 16, 2012)

grizz said:


> Being a tight ar se I like to use recycled materials!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one of the best ways to go, i used an old tv cabinet that i found in the shed and cut it down to the size i wanted


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

new stack i made for my beardies

View attachment 234188
View attachment 234189
View attachment 234190
View attachment 234191


----------



## Pilchy (Jan 16, 2012)

@ maddog-1979

next enclosure i make is going to be a 2 tier, not sure how im going to make the level
how did you end up putting i all together?
cheers daniel


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

DaNieL_J said:


> @ maddog-1979
> 
> next enclosure i make is going to be a 2 tier, not sure how im going to make the level
> how did you end up putting i all together?
> cheers daniel



the back and sides are just pine panels you get from bunnings mate, 1.8m x 0.6m panels. the shelves are the same panels cut to size. screwed the sides to the shelves, then screwed the back on. stain, lacquer x3 coats. and the front pieces of wood are just finger joined pine boards, screwed on. pretty easy to build it, was together in about 10mins really.


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 16, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> here is my uluru woma enclosure ;-)View attachment 230726



Trust youre kidding...


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 16, 2012)

brayden49 said:


> This a ben stein enclosure he made for me 6ft x 3ft x 2ft
> 
> hmmm its side ways lol


that's it in a few years when I have the money I'm getting a stein enclosure.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 16, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> that's it in a few years when I have the money I'm getting a stein enclosure.



Awh that's nice


----------



## Dan40D (Jan 16, 2012)

New Antaresia stack i just finished, link to the build in the DIY forum http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/dans-scrapheap-antaresia-hilton-177644/


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 17, 2012)

The last few that hubby has knocked up. We also have four units outside in the process of being done up, and we are picking up another unit tonight :S think we may have to kick the kids out of their room!


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jan 17, 2012)

bit of herp room , display cabinets and a split tank 


View attachment 234268
View attachment 234269
View attachment 234267


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 17, 2012)

6ft BHP coming tomorrow!!! here are few quick pics of his home!














excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rango (Jan 17, 2012)

Rango's humble abode 




I









---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-23.423310,148.512783


----------



## Moko (Jan 21, 2012)

*A new one i am working on ....*

Only cost me $275 so far.... now to decorate it Backgrounds etc ....


----------



## davobmx (Jan 21, 2012)

Southwest Carpet Python Setup - YouTube


----------



## Pilchy (Mar 20, 2012)

update on mine, re-arranged all the branches and swapped kitty litter for newspaper


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 20, 2012)

A couple of mine. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## dannydee (Mar 20, 2012)

Dash667 said:


> Second attempt! Thanks for pointing that out eddie!



This looks brilliant. How did you do the background and are the vines real or fake??


----------



## chris13 (Mar 20, 2012)

New Office Enclosure Complete............


----------



## Raymonde (Mar 20, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Some of my latest enclosures, just got to get more fish



there are no words to describe how awesome your enclosures always are.... Everyone of them i see makes me want one even more.... now if only i could afford it..... (one day... one day...)


----------



## woody101 (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW i love it! whats the dimensions??


----------



## Tinky (Mar 20, 2012)

A work in progress. Just bought the last few fittings at the SOFAR Expo so should be able to finish this month.


Was originaly designed for a dragons. As soon as it is finsihed I am starting on something with a bit more height for my Coastal and Bredli


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 20, 2012)

Posted in other thread before but I will put it here to my boyds tank


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 20, 2012)

chris13 said:


> New Office Enclosure Complete............



Looks amazing.... umm is it bigger than the door?? lol i feel this is how big all enclosures should be. great job...


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 20, 2012)

OMG its official...i have enclosure envy! lol they are all so cool. Mine are very basic and boring compared to all of the others posted however i do have big plans to convert the entire timber cabinet pictured for Gorgoo one day.


----------



## TreeHugger (Mar 20, 2012)

Beard said:


> This was my enclosure not too long ago but I've since moved into another one.





Beard, I'm tipping my hat to you. You constantly entertain me with your sarcy humor. (honestly)


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 4, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Busababe (May 4, 2012)

Wow! This thread is an awesome idea, and very helpful to newbies like me. Since you showed me your I will show you mine. I will post some pics in the morning and would be grateful for any feedback or suggestions. Thanks. :lol:


----------



## woody101 (May 4, 2012)

Updates


----------



## Pilchy (May 4, 2012)

updates


----------



## Choco (May 4, 2012)

Some good looking enclosures out there.
3 of mine Ben (Stein Enclosures) did;
1. Jungle Enclosure






2. Jungle Enclosure





3. Albino Darwin Enclosure





Cheers,
Allan


----------



## dannydee (Jun 24, 2012)

Dan40D said:


> New Antaresia stack i just finished, link to the build in the DIY forum http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/dans-scrapheap-antaresia-hilton-177644/



I love that background mate, do you mind me asking how you got that finish? Or if anyone else knows how to create a background without the shiny look, I'd love to hear it. I have done some searching but most of what I have found tells you to seal it, which obviously makes it look shiny.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 25, 2012)

Danny there are sealers without the gloss finish. Megaseal does a sandstone one and Bondall has a range of terracotta sealers called terratite.


----------



## dannydee (Jun 25, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Danny there are sealers without the gloss finish. Megaseal does a sandstone one and Bondall has a range of terracotta sealers called terratite.



Thank you mate, that's just what I wanted to hear!
Slightly off topic but I suppose it doesn't matter too much. I see you like Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, I went as Hunter S. Thompson to a fancy dress party a couple of years ago and I was like a was a celebrity. The guy was a legend!


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Jun 25, 2012)

Mine, past & present....


----------



## fourexes (Jun 25, 2012)

One I'm working on now, it's my first so its not as good as half the ones I've seen so far  but it's still a work in progress


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just starting!.... 
tomorrow I will be filling cracks and gaps and removing 'cage' from back.
-long way away but coming! 

feel free to follow me from my profile. Ill be posting pics as I go.


----------



## Pilchy (Jun 25, 2012)

thankyou for the posts , good luck with the conversion JM1982
-daniel


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 25, 2012)

DaNieL_J said:


> thankyou for the posts , good luck with the conversion JM1982
> -daniel



Cheers mate


----------



## mrmayhem (Jun 27, 2012)

this one i made for a mates wommas
and this one is for 1 of my other snakes


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice background! Did you make it or buy it? 
Building my own at the moment.


----------



## jdnilsson (Jul 8, 2012)

My new Coastal enclosure, Built from scratch. He seems very comfortable in there. I haven't stopped staring at it.


----------



## Pilchy (Jul 8, 2012)

jdnilsson said:


> My new Coastal enclosure, Built from scratch. He seems very comfortable in there. I haven't stopped staring at it.
> View attachment 258456



very nice, how much did something like that cost to make?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 8, 2012)

brayden49 said:


> This a ben stein enclosure he made for me 6ft x 3ft x 2ft
> 
> hmmm its side ways lol



pretty flash even if your snake has to look sideways all the time



jdnilsson said:


> My new Coastal enclosure, Built from scratch. He seems very comfortable in there. I haven't stopped staring at it.
> View attachment 258456



nice


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dash667 said:


> Second attempt! Thanks for pointing that out eddie!


those vines look great! Where did you get them?


----------



## jdnilsson (Jul 9, 2012)

DaNieL_J said:


> very nice, how much did something like that cost to make?



$201 for wood and stain
$220 for glass
$103 for rock wall supplies
$170 for lights and fittings
Total: $694 give or take

glass is the killer. i splurged a bit on it.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Aug 31, 2012)

.


----------

